# derealization and fatigue



## skyydl (Jul 4, 2006)

hello family i was wondering if any of you experince constant fatigue , and light headedness ? please respond and thanx in advance


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

I did at my worst times of DR, but then again I think it was mostly related to my sleeping patterns because I was so nervous all the time I would fall asleep between 11 and 3 and wake up 1-3 hours late wide awake and almost shaking. I can't speak for everyone here though but I think fatigue is a common symptom because your mind is usually 'in the red' most of the day, making you tired.

The light headedness could be of concern though. I've heard of people having depersonalization feelings, fatigue and light headedness when they are exposed to carbon monoxide in there house, you might want to get a detector installed if that could be a concern.


----------



## maccapretz (Jun 12, 2006)

hey yeah i experience fatigue and lightheadedness aswell, constantly its like i dont have the energy to get up some days, cant work cause of it and when i get up i am dizzy and run into things.

i think that made sense lol got the flu at the moment and hard to see what i am writing.


----------



## skyydl (Jul 4, 2006)

that i how i feel ,and i also havnt been able to work


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, the fatigue really gets me. At first I thought I was fatigued from the illness I had some years ago.. but it never went away, so it's probably my mind screwing me over.

I want to do things, like get a job, exercise, take walks etc... But every time I start to do ANYTHING, I instantly want to collapse.

And by "want to" I mean "do".


----------



## jellybean1420 (Jun 30, 2006)

I am always tired as well. I think it is b/c the DP is so mentally draining. Plus when I am sleeping I can't worry about anything, have anxiety attacks or really feel the DP.


----------

